

Database landscape map (June 2013) - gizzlon
http://blogs.the451group.com/information_management/2013/06/10/updated-database-landscape-map-june-2013/

======
gizzlon
Everyone who ever though _" Hey, what the world needs is another database"_
should be forced to take a look at this before they start programming :)

